# big sharks



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

does anyone know when the bigger shrks start coming around over there around what time of the months and general information would be greatly appreated i live in mobile but i do alot of fishing in Fl and have caught alot of decent sharks and a few over 10ft but i am looking for tat one of a life time


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

search this site for texas shark fishing - they link to great websites w/ that sort of info


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw a 10 footer coming out of the pass on Sunday just cruisin out past the sea buoy! We bottom fished at 9 miles and caught three and hooked one we followed a quarter mile before we just broke him off- never even turned him or got him to come up. They're out there!


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Ya just gota fish to find out. The sharks dont have a steadyseason. We had a slow fall and winter so the spring should be better. our team caught 5 tigers 3 sandbars and 6 spinners over the winter all over 6' and all off the beach in this area. the bigger the bait the bigger the shark. Try www.floridasharkhunters.com. the home of land based shark fishin.


----------



## borinf2d (Jul 21, 2009)

Given "seasons" are hard to clarify, but as the food chain moves back to the beach, IE Bait, the big ones will be there chasing the fishing chasing the bait. Take those baits past the far sandbar and I consistantly land 5-8ft. Definately have noticed larger and more quantity when the water is warming to mid/high 60's( in the next few weeks we'll be there). I'm about to start fishing the beach regularly. I kayak baits about 400 yds from shore.


----------

